# Funds flow into FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (May 2, 2013)

ITWire


> The FreeBSD Foundation was so successful in raising funds last year that it has been able to considerably expand its activities.


----------



## zspider (May 2, 2013)

Here's to continued abundant funding!:beergrin


----------



## jackp (May 3, 2013)

This article provoked some good discussions on news sites too:

HN: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5638402
Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1dhpzo/freebsd_expands_activities_as_funds_flow_in/

Both sites also had good discussions about the OpenBSD 5.3 release which ran simultaneously with the FreeBSD threads:

HN: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5637475
Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1dhkoy/openbsd_53_released/


----------

